# Oroshi Knife vs Oroshi Knife



## Kitchen Curious (Oct 5, 2019)

Googling on Oroshi knife brings you tons of results for a 9 1/2 inch oroshi knife for fish (made mostly it not exclusively) by the Benmai company.

It also gives you many results for _oroshi-hōchō_ , aka maguro bōchō, one which wikipedia currently defines as being 16 to 60 inches long, for fish.

Are these really the same knife, just in a shorter version and a longer version, or am I looking at two different knives here, or is Benmai just calling a short knife an oroshi when it isn't really, or...?

Many thanks.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

It looks like a yanajiba, a single edge knife for slicing fish, but oroshi aparently describes the same.


----------

